# أجهزة التخدير- تخطيط السمع



## وسام حاج (6 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم:
الملفات المرفقة الأول يتحدث عن أجهزة التخدير
الثاني يتحدث عن أجهزة تخطيط السمع و عن حجرات العزل و طرق تصميمها
نرجو الفائدة للجميع


----------



## eng_mohand (7 مارس 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## platinum_ouput (8 مارس 2007)

تمام موضوع فعلا جاد وفعال ربنا يكرمك


----------



## belal-alsharaa (19 مارس 2007)

مشكور جدا على موضوعك الرائع ولكن لم استطيع ان احمل المرفقات ارجو المساعدة وشكرا:5:


----------



## وسام حاج (21 مارس 2007)

*أجهزة تخطيط السمع*

السلام عليكم:
فيما يلي ملف عن أجهزة تخطيط السمع و هو أحدث من الملف السابق
نرجو الفائدة


----------



## وسام حاج (21 مارس 2007)

*أجهزة التخدير*

السلام عليكم:
فيما يلي ملف عن أجهزة التخدير و هو أحدث من الملف السابق


----------



## Biomedical (21 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أعزائي الكرام ،

في المرفقات تجدون الاصدار الأخير من هذه الملفات والتي تحتوي على معلومات إضافية ومنقحة .

وشكرا للأخ وسام على مساهمته الفعالة وحرصه على المشاركة معنا ، ونتمنى الفائدة للجميع إن شاء الله .

تحياتي لكم جميعا .


----------



## hisham badawi (22 مارس 2007)

الشكر للجميع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 مارس 2007)

الأخ وسم الحاج .

مبادرة سخية وتفاعل رائع ما قصرت واحسنت .

جزاك الله خيرا .

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

كمية معلومات رهيبة وقييمة في ذات الوقت


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكل المشاركين في هذا الموضوع
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المسلم84 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## ليدي لين (15 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندسه زوله (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير....


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوريين على الملفات


----------



## amod (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مجهود رااااااااااااااائع وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## Angelet (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كتيير كنت بحاجة للمعلومات يلي قدمتوها
عن جد نحنا بالجامعة ما عم ناخد شي مفيد
بس بوجود فاعلين الخير أكيد الدنيا بخير


----------



## zaidyemen2001 (11 فبراير 2009)

اشكركلا من وسام والبايوميديكل وبصراحه انا اتمنى من الاخوان الي معاهم اشتراك مع ecria وهو قادر يفيدنا بهذي الاشياء الي احنا فعلا نحتاج لها وتعتبر معلومات مهمه لنا كمهندسين طبيين 
وان كان بالامكان يعطينونا طريقه الاشتراك مع هذي المنظمه اغوغير ها بنكون من الشاكرين
مزيدا مت التقدم لك يا بايوميدكال وانت ياوسام


----------



## مرادثلثين (23 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هالجهود الرائعة


----------



## mtc.eng (23 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وننتظر منك المزيد لفائدة المنتدى وقائدة الجميع


----------



## سيلانوس (22 أبريل 2009)

وسام حاج قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> الملفات المرفقة الأول يتحدث عن أجهزة التخدير
> الثاني يتحدث عن أجهزة تخطيط السمع و عن حجرات العزل و طرق تصميمها
> نرجو الفائدة للجميع


معلومات عن تخطيط السمع


----------



## au.kh (24 أبريل 2009)

الشكر ألكم بس يا ريت لو يكون الموضوع بالعربي


----------



## الفيصليان (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## الفيصليان (28 يوليو 2009)

اريد معلومات ان امكن عن السمع


----------



## medical.eng89 (28 يوليو 2009)

نشكرك على الموضوع الرائع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرائد المنتظر (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكؤر
مشكؤر
مشكؤر
مشكؤر
مشكؤر


----------



## mustafa el (31 يوليو 2009)

جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية جروب طلبة الهندسة الطبية


----------



## almasry_egypt (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى وجزاكم الله خيرا كثرا


----------



## هتار ألجنيد (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## therarocky (8 مارس 2010)

مشكوووور جدا أخي الفاضل م/ وسام على هذه الملعومات الراااائعة 
وتسلم يمينك أخي الكريم م/Biomedical 

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا .... وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmadba (10 مارس 2010)

مشكورين المعلومات ممتازة


----------



## mehdi09 (11 مارس 2010)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندسة جادة (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندعباس الجبوري (12 نوفمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي وبارك اللة بيكم


----------



## mohammed.madani (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا باشمهندس


----------



## blackhorse (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني ولكل من شارك


----------



## haedar alrobae (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Badran Mohammed (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين على المجهود


----------



## waleedthehero (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا و جزاكم الله خير


----------

